# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú

## JORMAC62

Representante exclusivo en el Perú de _SONALIKA INTERNATIONAL TRACTORS LTD._ de la India. Tenemos en stock modelos con motores de 45 y 90 HP, listos para entrega inmediata al mejor precio. Ver enlace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfCPaKRd8Fw
Ya se encuentran operando en diversas localidades del país. Repuestos y servicio técnico garantizado. Se buscan distribuidores solventes a nivel nacional dedicados al rubro agrícola con amplia y reconocida cartera de clientes.
Solicite su proforma escribiendo a: jormac62@gmail.com *APROVECHE NUESTROS PRECIOS BAJOS POR CAMPAÑA DE INICIO DEL 2012...!!*  :Cool:  
MAQUINARIAS Y EQUIPOS DEL PERÚ S.A.Temas similares: Venta de tractores agricolas Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. Brack: Perú camino a potencia mundial de productos agrícolas orgánicos, sin transgénicos Vendo 2 tractores agricolas en lima

----------


## JORMAC62

Ahora también contamos con tractores agrícolas de 60 HP 4x4 turbo alimentados. Anunciamos próximo arribo de nuevos tractores 2012 WORLDTRAC-90 RX 4X4 Y 4X2 Turbo alimentados.

----------

